# Post-2015 GTROC Euro Tour Nurburgring Extension Trip



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Some of us are considering heading back over to Germany and to the Nurburgring (and local roads / Autobahns etc.) after the final day in France. However, this will likely depend on the confirmed dates of trackdays / TFs at the 'Ring around that time. We are anticipating that these dates should be published in the new year once the take over of the 'Ring has been completed.

(Depending on the outcome of the above) If you wish to join us, please put your name down in the list below. Please ensure that you do this by EoB 09-Jan-15 as John F will need to procure flexible Channel crossing tickets.

[Graham - if you still want a flexible Channel crossing ticket, please add your name below but mark yourself down as not going to the 'Ring; unless you wish to join us of course ]

1. Evo9lution - Daz - Depending on TF date confirmation
2. nurburgringgtr - John & Mary


----------

